# Surgery is Over....phew



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Family - Kristina's surgery is over. Thank the Lord. The surgeon came out after three hours and told us there were no surprises. Papillary didn't spread to lymph nodes. Kris had some pain and a headache after the surgery and looked so sad. Was hard for me to leave the hospital but was so grateful all turned out okay and am picking her up this morning to come home. This has been the longest three months imaginable. Thyroid cancer was never supposed to happen to a 23 year old. However, there's that old saying why me? Answer being why not me. So it is what it is and all is okay. Thank you guys will keep updated with pathology report of thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Family - Kristina's surgery is over. Thank the Lord. The surgeon came out after three hours and told us there were no surprises. Papillary didn't spread to lymph nodes. Kris had some pain and a headache after the surgery and looked so sad. Was hard for me to leave the hospital but was so grateful all turned out okay and am picking her up this morning to come home. This has been the longest three months imaginable. Thyroid cancer was never supposed to happen to a 23 year old. However, there's that old saying why me? Answer being why not me. So it is what it is and all is okay. Thank you guys will keep updated with pathology report of thyroid.


Is this not the most wonderful news and the best "gift" of the seaon imaginable!!

Kris is going to be fine; she is on a healing pathway now!! And I hope that your angst will heal also!! You are so right; not supposed to happen to 23 year old young ladies.

Please let us know about the pathology and also when your daughter is placed on thyroxine medicine. Also, how are the parathryoids??

God bless the both of you!


----------

